# 'Your browser does not support Java'•••what?



## AE35Unit (Jun 2, 2009)

This gets my goat. Many websites I click on when browsing with my phone I get the above message,and yet this phone,a sony ericsson K800i,is java enabled. After all the browser I'm using on it is Opera Mini which funnily enough is a java program!


----------



## Deathpool (Jun 14, 2009)

I'v never really used cell phones and anything I post is wrong so be warned. In Internet Explorer Java has to be enabled in the browser itself. I doubt this'll help any though.


----------



## Cayal (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: 'Your browser does not support Java'•••what?*



AE35Unit said:


> This gets my goat. Many websites I click on when browsing with my phone I get the above message,and yet this phone,a sony ericsson K800i,is java enabled. After all the browser I'm using on it is Opera Mini which funnily enough is a java program!



What does it do with your goat once it gets it?

Also are you able to load up a different browser to see if the websites work with it? At that point you can at least find out if it is your phone or browser that is the issue.


----------



## AE35Unit (Jun 21, 2009)

Cayal said:


> What does it do with your goat once it gets it?
> 
> Also are you able to load up a different browser to see if the websites work with it? At that point you can at least find out if it is your phone or browser that is the issue.



Well i'm on a new phone now(sony ericsson W595) but I imagine i'd get the same message. The phone's do have their own internal browsers but they're s o   s  l o w as to be almost useless.


----------

